# اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)



## ثابت (10 مارس 2008)

*السلام على من اتبع الهدى
ارجوكم ان تخبروني 
باي ترجمة للكتاب المقدس معتمدة لديكم اي  تؤمنون بصحة ترجمتها  وقدسيتها و انها هي الحقيقية  واذا امكن تزويدي بنسخة منها
اي بمعنى ان اي شيء مكتوب فيها ملزم لكم*


----------



## REDEMPTION (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*

*+*

الاخ ثابت


الترجمات ليست معصومة ، و النسخ الوحيدة المعصومة هي الاصول .. و الأصول تجدها باللغة اليونانية و العبرية ، أما باقي الترجمات كنسخة الملك جيمس و الفانديك ( العربية ) و باقي الترجمات ، فقد تُرجمت بواسطة بشر و ليس بإرشاد الروح القدس .. و لذلك تجد أننا ما نجد أمر إلتبس علينا فيه  حتى نعود إلى الاصول الموجودة في متناول الجميع الآن .. و قد جُمعت هذه الأصول من أقدم المخطوطات المكتوبة باللغة اليونانية و العبرية ..

لذا و بإجابة واضحة : الكُتب المُعتمدة لدينا هي التي باللغة اليونانية و العبرية .. أما الترجمات التي باللغة الانجليزية أو العربية فهي مجرد ترجمات .

هذه إجابة مُختصرة لسؤال و إن أردت الإستفاضة فقط أطلب  

تحياتي


----------



## صوت الرب (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*

*


ثابت قال:



 واذا امكن تزويدي بنسخة منها
اي بمعنى ان اي شيء مكتوب فيها ملزم لكم

أنقر للتوسيع...

أهلا بك عزيزي و بكل تساؤلاتك
شرح عزيزي REDEMPTION كامل و صحيح
لكن حضرتك طلبت تزويدك بنسخة من الكتاب المقدس
فأحضرت لك رابط لتحميل النسخ
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9190
أما النسخة العربية من الكتاب المقدس فموجود في أعلى صفحة المنتدى
*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*

*يا مسلم لازم تفرق بين الترجمة واللغة الاصلية الذي كتب بها الكتاب المقدس النصوص الأصلية العبرية واليونانية لا تمس وإنما الترجمة يحدث فى الأسلوب اللغوى والأدبى للغة المترجم إليها وهذه الترجمات يقوم بها علماء متخصصون فى اللغت القديمة والحديثة واللاهوت والكتاب المقدس*

*اليك رابط للكتاب المقدس بلغته الاصلية العبري واليوناني*
*http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/index.php*


----------



## taten (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*

*انصحك تقرا اكثر من ترجمة وتقارن بين الترجمات ولاتعتمد طول الوقت على ترجمة واحدة وافضل برنامج لذلك هو برنامج المصطفى لاحتوائة على سبعة ترجمات عربية ونشكر من صنعة *


----------



## عاشق الرياضيات (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*



> الكُتب المُعتمدة لدينا هي التي باللغة اليونانية و العبرية .. أما الترجمات التي باللغة الانجليزية أو العربية فهي مجرد ترجمات .



عزيزي Redemption فهمنا من كلامك أنكم تعتبرون أن كل إنجيل مترجم هو ليس موحى به من الروح القدس......وبالتالي إذا أردنا أن نبحث في الإنجيل علينا العودة للمخطوطات الاصلية المكتوبة باليونانية والعربية......لكن يا عزيزي المسيح كان يتكلم بالآرامية وليس اليونانية أو العبرية ! ......فما قولكم في هذه النقطة.


----------



## fredyyy (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*

*عاشق*

*بكل إختصار يوجد في أعلى هذة الصفحة على اليمين *

*كلمة ( الكتاب المقدس ) هذا النص ما نؤمن به *


----------



## عاشق الرياضيات (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*



> بكل إختصار يوجد في أعلى هذة الصفحة على اليمين
> 
> كلمة ( الكتاب المقدس ) هذا النص ما نؤمن به



تحية طيبة لك عزيزي fredyyy..........أنا ما جعلني أبحث في الأديان هو أنني أحاول أن أبحث عن الحقيقة ولذلك.....أنا مهتم بطرح الاسئلة عليكم هنا............أنت تقول أن الكتاب المقدس الموجود في أعلى الموقع على اليمين هو ما تؤمن به !!! وهو الإنجيل العربي المترجم...أليس كذلك عزيزي ؟...لكن الأخ ثابت عندما سألكم عن أي ترجمة تثقون فيها وتؤمنون بأنها كلام الله رد عليه أخوك REDEMPTION و ana 100 100 وقالوا بأن الترجمات لم يكن فيها أي إيحاء من الروح القدس وهي تتغير حسب انتقاء المترجم للكلمات حسب لغته..وأن الأناجيل المعتمدة هي الاصلية فقط التي كتبت باللغة اليونانية والعبرية.

وبناء على هذا عزيزي fredyyy أنا طرحت اسفسار أن المسيح عليه السلام كان يتكلم بالآرامية وليس اليونانية أو العبرية......فكيف يكون الإنجيل الأصلي المعتمد هو الذي كتب بالآرامية واليونانية رغم أن المسيح كانت لغته هي الآرامية.

وشكرا.


----------



## fredyyy (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*


*أخي الحبيب عاشق*

*جيد ما أنت تقوله *

*أنا ما جعلني أبحث في الأديان هو أنني أحاول أن أبحث عن الحقيقة ولذلك.....أنا مهتم بطرح الاسئلة عليكم هنا*

*فإن كان بحثك عن الحقيقة جاد وهناك إخلاص في ذلك *

*فينبغي عليك أن تواجه الله وتعرف وُتميِّز أقواله بـنـفـسـك *

*فتاجر اللآلئ لا يُرسل شخصاً آخر ليشتري له لآلئ بل يذهب بنفسه *

*ذلك لأن عملية الشراء مكَّلفه فما بالك إذا كان الثمن هو حياتك, هل ُتفرط فيها*

*فأنا دائماً آخذ كل ما أسمع وما أقرأ وما أشاهد وآتي به قدام الله لأتأكد من صحته*

*فإن كنت تبحث عن كلام الله فهو الكلام الذي يؤثر إيجابياً على النفس*

*ويُقربهاه الى الله ويجعلها تكره الشهوات والملَّذات*

*ويطهراها من الداخل دون الحاجة لفروض*

*فالميِّت يحتاج الى المسيح الحي المُحي *

*فكلمات المسيح لها نفس سلطانه*

*فكما أن طالب اللآلئ لا يعبأ بالغلاف الخارجي لها بل يهمه أصالتها *

*لا تسأل عن نوع وقدرة الإنسان الذي كتب بل إختبر قوة الـمـكـتـوب*

*فكلام الله ليس كالبشر, فأذا قال لك إذهب أنت طاهر فلن يُنجسك أحد*

*إذاً لك أن تعرف أصاله الكلمة وزيفها من قوة تـأثـيـرها على الانسان*

*إقرأ بنفسك وميِّز بنفسك وإستنتج بنفسك في ضوء نور قوة الله عليك*


*يوحنا  14 : 23 *

*أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ *
*إِنْ أَحَـبّـَنِـي أَحَـدٌ *
*يَحْفَظْ كلاَمِي وَيُحِبُّهُ أَبِي *
*وَإِلَيْهِ نَأْتِي وَعِنْدَهُ نَصْنَعُ مَنْزِلاً. *


*فإن كنت ُتحب الرب *
*سيأتي لك ويتكلم إليك بنفسه*
*ويبقى معك ولن يتركك *​


----------



## synthia (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*

still لم ترد على سؤال عاشق الرياضيات..اذا كانت النسخة الأصلية للانجيل والتي ترجعون اليها عند حصول اشكال هي نسخة العبرية واليونانية ، فمن ترجمها بالأصل من الارامية الى اليونانية والعبرية؟ أم ان تلاميذ يسوع الذين كتبوا الاناجيل الاربعة مثلا كانت لغاتهم الاصلية العبرية او اليونانية ولكنهم أخذوا تعاليم يسوع بالارامية فكانوا يفهمونها؟


----------



## fredyyy (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*

*synthia*
*... عند حصول اشكال ...*

*ليس لدينا أي إشكال في أي شئ*

*لأن الروح القدس الساكن فينا يُعلِمنا بكل ما نحتاج*

*ونواميس الرب موجودة في قلوبنا ومكتوبة في أذهاننا كما قال الكتاب*

*العبرانيين  10 : 16 *
*«هَذَا هُوَ الْعَهْدُ الَّذِي أَعْهَدُهُ مَعَهُمْ بَعْدَ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ، *
*يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، أَجْعَلُ نَوَامِيسِي فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ وَأَكْتُبُهَا فِي أَذْهَانِهِمْ» *

*وهذا ما لا يتمتع به الانسان البعيد عن الايمان المسيحي*

*فأذا كنت بعيداً عن جيش المسيح السلمي*

*فليس لك رتبةً فيه*


----------



## synthia (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*

اعذرني لم أقصد اشكال بمعنى الاشكال الذي فهمته..اعذرني على قصور التعبير..
ولكنني فعلا رغبت في معرفة الاجابة على سؤال عاشق الرياضيات ليس إلا..
ومازلت مهمتة بعرفة الاجابة


----------



## fredyyy (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*

*synthia*
*ومازلت مهمتة بعرفة الاجابة *

*إدرسي ما بين يدك الآن *

*وإن كان هناك شئ آخر سيُعلنه الله لكِ*


----------



## عاشق الرياضيات (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*



> أخي الحبيب عاشق
> 
> جيد ما أنت تقوله


أخي الفاضل fredyyy لك مني أجمل التحية يا عزيزي،أما بعد

أنا فهمت من كلامك عزيزي أنك تحاول أن توصل لي فكرة أنه علي أولا أن أفتح قلبي ...وبعد ذلك سألقى الإجابة على الاسئلة التي تشغل عقلي......لكن اسمح لي يا عزيزي انا شخص أحب أن أتعامل بالتسلسل المنطقي والتفكير السليم لذا أرى (حسب رأيي أنا) أنه علي أولا أن أشغل عقلي وبعدها أفتح قلبي...فالله خلق لنا عقلا لهذا السبب وليس لسبب آخر......وهو أن يكون العقل دليلنا الأول لمعرفة الطريق الصحيح الذي سنتبعه.

وشكرا لك أخي الفاضل على ذلك لكن أنا كان سؤالي ببساطة :
إذا كان الإخوة في هذا الموضوع يقولون أن الإنجيل الأصلي والمعتمد عندكم هو الإنجيل الذي كتب باليونانية والعبرية....بينما المسيح عليه السلام كانت لغته هي الآرامية.....فلماذا يكون الإنجيل الأصلي هو الذي كتب باليونانية والعبرية وليس الآرامية....فقط يا أخي الفاضل أنا أنتظر أن تقول لي الإنجيل الاصلي المعتمد هو اليوناني والعبري وليس الآرامي للاسباب التالية: كذا...وكذا.....وانتهينا أخي الفاضل دون أن نطيل.

وشكرا.


----------



## moonlight_oyn (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*

ياريت الرايط ده يفيدكم في المناقشه
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1141.htm

ده اللغات التي كتب بها الكتاب المقدس
اخي عاشق الرياضيات ادخل الموقع وانت سوف تعرف الاجابه و ننتظر ردودك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*

الأخ الفاضل / عاشق الرياضيات 
+++ مع أن السؤال ليس لى ، ولكن لحين رد الأخ الحبيب فريدى ، أقول كلمة واحدة .
++++ اللغة ليست مشكلة عند الله ، بل إنه أعطى لرسله ، موهبة التكلم باللغات ، فى يوم الخمسين ، فنطقوا بخمسة عشر لغة ( أع 2: 9 ) . إذن ، فليست هذه بمشكلة نهائياً .

+++++ أما عن فتح القلب ، فالمقصود به هو عدم المعاندة ، لأن المعاندة تخنق العقل وتدفعه لإختلاق الأسباب  لرفض الصحيح ، بنظام التوفيق والتلفيق ، التى يكون لها شكل التفكير المنطقى ، ولكنها مجرد حيل نفسية ، تتحايل قسراً ، لإثبات المطلوب إثباته ، وليس للوصول للحق .

+++ فالعقل يكون -- أحياناً -- خادماً للمصلحة ، وليس للحق .

+++ ولذلك ، يجب أن تكون البداية ، هى قبول الحق ، أيــَّـاً  كان . 
+++++ يجب أن يكون الحق فوق المصالح ، وفوق الضرورات .


----------



## عاشق الرياضيات (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*



> ده اللغات التي كتب بها الكتاب المقدس
> اخي عاشق الرياضيات ادخل الموقع وانت سوف تعرف الاجابه و ننتظر ردودك


أخي الفاضل moonlight_oyn شكرا على الرابط الذي أعطيتني إياه.....لكن يا عزيزي أنا عندما قرأت القسم الذي يجيب عن هذا التساؤل وكان عنوانه : "ما هى اللغة الأصلية التى كتبت بها الكتب السمائية ؟ "......وجدت الكاتب يقول أن الرب الإله أوحى بالإنجيل مترجم إلى اللغة العبرية (وليست الآرامية التي كان يتكلم بها المسيح ويعلم بها تلاميذه) لأنه أراد ان تنتشر كلمته بين الشعب العبراني...

وهنا لي وقفة معك أخي الكريم : الإخوة في هذا الموضوع يقولون أن الترجمات من العبرية إلى اللغات الاخرى ليست معصومة وليست بإحاء من الروح القدس...ومن جهة أخرى المسيح حسب معتقدكم أرسل لكل الشعوب وليس للشعب العبراني أو اليوناني فقط.......إذن لماذا الرب الإله أوحى بالإنجيل مترجما للشعوب العبرانية واليونانية بينما عندما قام الكتاب بترجمة الإنجيل إلى اللغات الأخرى لم يكن هناك أي إيحاء من الروح القدس...وكانت الترجمة تتغير حسب انتقاء المترجم للكلمات.

وشكرا.


----------



## عاشق الرياضيات (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*

أخي مكرم زكى شنوده تحية طيبة لك عزيزي الفاضل أما بعد :


> لأن المعاندة تخنق العقل وتدفعه لإختلاق الأسباب لرفض الصحيح


أخي العزيز ها هي ردودي أمامك وأشهد الله بيني وبينك إن كنت عاندت في شيء فقل لي أين؟ لعلني لم أنتبه...
واسمح لي يا عزيزي أن أضيف شيئا على الكلام المنطقي الذي قلته وهو أن قول الحقيقة أحيانا قد لا يتقبله الآخر...فمثلا إن قلت لشخص معاق يا أعرج...فرغم أنك قلت الحقيقة إلا أنها حقيقة مؤذية لن يرضى عنها هذا الشخص.....ولكن في الأخير تبقى حقيقة رغم أنه لم يتقبلها.



> فالعقل يكون -- أحياناً -- خادماً للمصلحة ، وليس للحق .


متفق معك في هذا أخي الفاضل ...لكن فتح القلب دائما يأتي بعد استخدام العقل.......لأن القلب يستخدم العواطف والأحاسيس وقد لا يكون هناك أي دليل عقلي يدعمه...وهنا يكمن الخطر.


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*



عاشق الرياضيات قال:


> وهنا لي وقفة معك أخي الكريم : الإخوة في هذا الموضوع يقولون أن الترجمات من العبرية إلى اللغات الاخرى ليست معصومة وليست بإحاء من الروح القدس...ومن جهة أخرى المسيح حسب معتقدكم أرسل لكل الشعوب وليس للشعب العبراني أو اليوناني فقط.......إذن لماذا الرب الإله أوحى بالإنجيل مترجما للشعوب العبرانية واليونانية بينما عندما قام الكتاب بترجمة الإنجيل إلى اللغات الأخرى لم يكن هناك أي إيحاء من الروح القدس...وكانت الترجمة تتغير حسب انتقاء المترجم للكلمات.
> 
> وشكرا.



*اجاب على مثل  هذا السؤال الهام أحد الدارسين فقال*
*: دعنا نعترف أولاً أننا محدودون في المعرفـة والإدراك، ولا يمكننا في كل الأحوال أن نفهم فكر الله ولا سيما عندما لا يشاء - لحكمة عنده - أن يعلنه لنا، فأفكاره ليست أفكارنا، ولا طرقنا طرقه. إن كل ما عمله الله هو كامل، ومع ذلك ففي حكمته سمح بالفساد أن يدخل إلى خليقة يديه. لقد خلق الله آدم كاملا على شبه الله، لكن آدم أخطأ. والله عندما خلـق الشجرة يقيناً كانت أثمار الشجرة خالية تماماً من أي عيب، لكن أثمار الأشجار وبذورها اليوم ليست خالية من العيوب. والزهرة في جمالها البديع وعطرها الفواح تعلن عن كمال صنع الله، لكن هناك زهور بهـا عيوب. *

*. وبالنسبة للكتاب المقدس فلقد سُّـر الله أن تكون الأصول المكتوبة بواسطة كتبة الوحي بلا أدنى خطأ، لكنه أيضاً سمـح أن تحدث بعض الأخطاء أثناء النسخ بسبب عدم كمال الإنسان الذي يقوم بالنسخ. طبعاً كل تلك الأخطاء القليلة نسبياً لا تمس تعليماً كتابياً أساسياً، ومعظمها في الأعداد أو في الهجاء.*

* إن وجود أخطاء في الأصول المكتوبة يطعن في كمال الله، وحاشا أن يكون الأمر كذلك؛ فالله منزه عن الخطأ. أما الأخطاء في عملية النسخ فإنما تشير فقط إلى عدم عصمة البشر، الأمر الذي يتفق تماماً مع تعليم الكتاب المقدس نفسه.*

*إننا نعتقد أن الله قصد أننا نبذل الجهد لنعرف ماذا كانت الكلمـة الأصلية. وفي هذا يقول سليمان الحكيم*

*[Q-BIBLE] « إن طلبتها كالفضة وبحثت عنها كالكنوز » (أم2: 4)[/Q-BIBLE]*

*. ونحن نعرف أن الأرض تعطي الغلـة بمجهود بسيط وخبرة محدودة، أما الكنوز فتحتاج إلى مجهود وخبرة كبيرين. وكلمة الله مشبهة بالحنطة وأيضاً بالكنوز. ولكيما تحصل على الطعام والشبع يكفى أن تقرأها وتطيعها، أما أن تكتشف كنوزها فينبغي أن تكرس نفسك لذلك، وأن تنقب عميقاً وتبذل الجهد والتعب. ثم إن من يُطعَم ويشبع بخبز الحياة لا ينزعج إذا وجد حبة رمل هنا أو هناك نتيجة حجر الرحى الذي طحن الحنطة، ولو أن المشتغل بالجواهر يحرص تماماً على تنظيف جواهره من أية شائبة!*​


----------



## عاشق الرياضيات (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*



> اجاب على مثل هذا السؤال الهام أحد الدارسي



عزيزي اخرستوس انستي لك مني أجمل التحية أخي على الرد ولي تعليق على كلامك :

ملخص ما قلته للإجابة على السؤال المطروح هنا وهو "لماذا يعتبر الإخوة المسيحيين في هذا الموضوع أن الإنجيل الاصلي والمعتمد هو الذي كتب باللغة العبرية واليونانية بينما لغة المسيح التي تكلم بها وعلم بها حوارييه هي الآرامية؟" :
أنت تقول أخي أخرستوس أنستي :
1) الأصول المكتوبة بواسطة كتبة الوحي بلا أدنى خطأ.
2) حدثت بعض الأخطاء أثناء النسخ.
3) إننا (أي المسيحيين) نعتقد أن الله قصد أننا نبذل الجهد لنعرف ماذا كانت الكلمـة الأصلية.

هذه هي النقط الثلاثة التي تكلم عنها الدارس عزيزي أنستي...النقطتان 1) و 2) تصبان في نفس كلام الإخوة المسيحيين من قبل وهو أن الأناجيل الأصلية المعتمدة (وهم أجابوا قبلا أنها الأناجيل اليونانية والعبرية) معصومة من الخطأ....والأخطاء حدثت فقط أثناء النسخ والترجمة إلى اللغات الأخرى.....وأنا لم أعترض على هذا أبدا عزيزي............أما النقطة الثالثة التي ذكرتها فهي تتكلم على أنه على المسيحيين أن يصلوا إلى الإنجيل الاصلي عن طريق بذل الجهد والبحث.......وهنا سأطرح عليك سؤالا وأتمنى منك الإجابة عليه أخي أنستي إن أمكن وهو هل تقصد بكلامك هذا أنكم لم تصلوا إلى الإنجيل الاصلي بعد ؟....أنتظر منك باقي الرد والتعليق عزيزي....ربما قد أكون فهمت خطأ...

وهناك شيئ آخر أخي أخرستوس أنستي وهو أنك لم تجبني على لب السؤال الذي سألته حول لغة المسيح والإنجيل العبري واليوناني......فأنت كل ما ذكرته هو نقطتين لم أعترض عليهما...ونقطة أخيرة دفعتني لأطرح سؤالا آخر عليكم.

وشكرا إخواني وأنتظر منكم باقي الرد والتعليق.


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*

*+*

الاخوة الاعزاء ..


نحن نؤمن بعصمة ( كلمة الله ) .. 

كما نؤمن أيضاً بعصمة المخطوطات ( *الاصلية* ) من أي خطأ 

و لكن هل يا ترى نؤمن بالنسخ الموجوده بين أيدينا الان ؟

لكي نجيب على هذا السؤال ينبغي علينا أن نفهم أمراً واحداً هاماً الا وهو ..

*ما هو الخطــــــــأ ؟؟*

*ما هو الخطأ الذي يجعلنا نقبل أو لا نقبل هذه النسخة مثلا ؟*

فلو لاحظ القراء الاعزاء في بداية مشاركتي أنني قولت ... نحن نؤمن بعصمة ( *كلمة* ) الله ... عصمة ( *كلمة* ) الله .. و الكلمة هنا ليس المقصود بها الحرف .. و لكن الكلمة هنا ، المقصود بها المعنى و المُراء الذي يود الله تعالى إخبارنا به .

النسخ الموجوده بين ايدينا الآن ( كترجمة بيروت مثلا و اسمها الترجمة البيروتيه أو ترجمة الملك جيمس ) هذه ( الترجمات ) قيل أنها مأخوذة من ( الاصل ) و الاصل الذي يقصده هؤلاء العلماء هو النسخ القديمة جداً المقاربة للاصل في الزمن . 

و أنا أؤمن كإنسان مسيحي أن الكتاب المقدس الذي بين يدي الان لا يوجد أي خطأ أو زلل و ليس عليه أية شائبه تحريف .. و لكن لماذا أؤمن بكل هذا مع ان هذه النسخ التى في يدي ليست أصل بل ( مأخوذة ) من الاصل ؟!

هناك عدة اسباب تجعلني أؤمن بكل هذا .. 

السبب الاول روحي ، وهو إيماني بالله ذاته .. *فأنا أؤمن أن الله لا و لن يسمح بأن تصلني معلومة خاطئة* ، و إلا سيكون الله تعالى ظالم - و حاشا لله تعالى أن يكون كذلك .. و لن أدخل بإسهاب في هذه الجزئية و سأتركها لمناقشة آخرى .. 

السبب الثاني علمي عقلي .. و الحقيقة أنه ليس سبب واحد أو بمعنى أدق السبب الثاني ليس مبني على دليل واحد .. بل جمهرة من الادلة  

عندنا كتابات الاباء الاولين .. لاحظوا .. الاولين .. و اقصد بالاولين هؤلاء الذين عاشوا في عهد الاباء الرسل او قريبين جداً من عصرهم .. هؤلاء الاباء ما أكثر كتاباتهم .... ما أكثرها !! ..* بل ان العلماء يصفونها بأنها أكثر الكتابات القديمة في تاريخ البشريه كلها* التى تدور حول محور واحد ... تخيلوا كّم هذه الكتابات !

*و تخيلوا معي كم الاستشهادات و الايات الوارده في كل هذه الكتابات !  *

تخيلتم ؟! 

تصوروا معي أن هناك نسخ ظهرت فيما بعد بها خطأ يمس ( جوهر ) العقيدة المسيحية .. و لاحظوا معي أنني أقول ( جوهر ) .. فيمكننا بسهولة أن نكتشف هذا الخطأ من كتابات الاباء الاولين .. بل و نتأكد من صحته تماماً 

_إيريناوس_، أسقف ليون (180م)، كان تلميذاً لبوليكاربوس أسقف سميرنا الذي استشهد عام 156م* وظل في المسيحية لستة وثمانين* عاماً *وكان تلميذاً للرسول يوحنا*. كتب إيريناوس يقول: إن هذه الأناجيل تعتمد على أساس متين حتى أن الهراطقة أنفسهم يشهدون لصحتها وإنطلاقاً منها (أي من هذه الوثائق)، يحاول كل منهم أن يؤسس عقيدته الخاصة. (Against Heresies, III). 

هذا مثال بسيط جدداً عما يمكن أن نتحقق منه من خلال كتابات الاباء .. ناهيك عن زمرة الادلة و هذه تتطلب أن نفتح موضوع خاص لها 

للحديث بقية إن اراد الله و عشنا


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> الاخوة الاعزاء ..
> 
> ...


 
استاذي الفاضل REDEMPTION

شرح رائع وواف ... اتمنى ان يصل مضمونه لصديقنا عاشق الرياضيات

مشكور استاذي


----------



## My Rock (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*

_ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات_


----------



## عاشق الرياضيات (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*

أخي REDEMPTION شكرا على التفاعل والرد مرة أخرى عزيزي.

يا عزيزي REDEMPTION الإشكال المطروح هنا والذي نحاول أن نحله جميعا بإذن الله ليس هو ما ذكرته عن قضية الإيمان بالترجمات المتعددة الموجودة...فأنا لم أعترض على هذا ... فردكم كان واضح حول أن الإنجيل الأصلي والمعتمد هو الإنجيل الذي كتب باليونانية والعبرية...أما باقي الترجمات الأخرى فهي ترجمات عن الأصل وليست معصومة من الخطأ...وهي تغيرت حسب انتقاء المترجم الكلمات المناسبة...الإشكال ليس هنا عزيزي...فنحن تفهمنا هذا لكن الإشكال والذي أنتظر ردا عليه هو : "علاقة لغة المسيح عليه السلام بالإنجيل الأصلي" فالمسيح كان يتكلم بالآرامية ويعلم حوارييه بهذه اللغة...لكن في المقابل نجد أن الإنجيل الأصلي المعتمد هو الإنجيل اليوناني والعبري وليس الآرامي ! فهذا هو إشكالنا يا عزيزي........وحسب ما أعتقد أن الأخ المسيحي الوحيد الذي حاول الإجابة هو moonlight_oyn حيث اعطاني رابط يقولون فيه أن الرب الإله عندما أوحى بالإنجيل...أوحاه مترجما إلى العبرية...ولم يوحيه باللغة الأم للمسيح التي تكلم بها وعلم تلامذته بها...والسبب هو أنه اراد أن تنتشر كلمته بين الشعب العبراني...ويواصل أن الترجمات الأخرى لم يكن فيها أي إيحاء من الروح القدس وهي ليست معصومة وقد تتغير حسب انتقاء المترجم للكلمات...
إذن حسب كل هذا لماذا أوحى الرب الإله بالإنجيل مترجما من أجل الشعب العبراني...بينما لم يكن هناك أي إيحاء من الروح القدس عندما ترجم للغات الأخرى...ويمكننا أن نسمي هذا الإشكال الثاني.

وأنتظر من الإخوة الأعزاء المسيحيين أن يشفونا بإجاباتهم حول هذين الإشكالين.


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*

*أن لغة السيد المسيح له كل المجد اللغة الأرمية ونحن بالفعل نعلم هذا ولا ننكر ولكنه يتسائل المعترض من أجل النقد فقط ويقول لماذا لم يكتب الأنجيل المقدس بهذه اللغة *
*وللرد نقول بنعمة المسيح له كل المجد*


*اللغة الأرامية كلغة كانت حية ما بين القرن العاشر والتاسع قبل الميلاد ما بين أهلها بعد أن تأثرت كثيراً باللغة الكنعانية ثم تطورت هذه اللغة الي أن صارت لغة للتداول بالممكلة الأشورية بل ولغة رسمية وقد أزدهرت هذه اللغة في العهد البابلي والمملكة البابلية ما بين القرن السابع والسادس قبل الميلاد وبعد ذلك تبنتها المملكة الفارسية وفي كل هذا كانت التطورات في اللغة مستمرة الي أن أتت المملكة اليونانية وعهد الثقافة ما بين القرن الرابع والأول قبل الميلاد إذ تأثرت هذه اللغة كثيراً وفرضت اللغة اليونانية سيادتها علي العالم أجمع ولكن ومع كل هذا حافظت اللغة الأرامية علي وجودها كلجهة متداولة بين الشعوب التي تقطن بمنطقة نشأتها كفلسطين وسوريا وبعض الدول المحيطة بها*
*ولكن كل هذا لم يشفع لها كلغة لتكون لها السايدة العالمية مقارنة باللغة اليونانية لغة الدولة بل ولغة الثقافة العالمية فلهذا كتب الأنجيل المقدس باللغة اليونانية لا بالأرامية *
*من أجل سهوله الأنتشار التداول بين الأمم وشعوب الأرض وكي تتحقق أيضاً وصية السيد المسيح له كل المجد*
*أَخِيراً ظَهَرَ لِلأَحَدَ عَشَرَ وَهُمْ مُتَّكِئُونَ، وَوَبَّخَ عَدَمَ إِيمَانِهِمْ وَقَسَاوَةَ قُلُوبِهِمْ، لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا الَّذِينَ نَظَرُوهُ قَدْ قَامَ.وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا. مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ، وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ. *



*فَتَقَدَّمَ يَسُوعُ وَكَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً: دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ، فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ. آمِينَ *

*فكيف لهم أذاً أن يكرزوا للعالم أجمع بالبشارة المفرحة "بشارة الخلاص بل ويتلمذوا ويعمدوا بهذه اللغة الأرامية التي في حالة ضعف وعلي مشارف الأندثار ؟؟؟*
*فلذلك وجب علي الرسل كاتبي البشارة أن يدونوا الوحي الإلهي باللغة اليونانية لغة الثقافة في ذاك الوقت بل واللغة الرسمية لسهولة التواصل بين الأمم ولذلك تم هذا وصار الأنجيل المقدس في كل يد بالعالم والكل أم وأعتمد بل وخلص بدون سيف أو حرب بل بالحب*


*وللأضافة *
*كل الأناجيل الأربعة المقدسة كتبت بهذه اللغة أضافة الي أن الأنجيل بحسب ما دون بالوحي الإلهي معلمنا متي البشيربعد أن كتبه باليونانية كتبه أيضاً بالعبرية بحروف أرامية لعامة الشعب*

*منقول..*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*



> علاقة لغة المسيح عليه السلام بالإنجيل الأصلي" فالمسيح كان يتكلم بالآرامية ويعلم حوارييه بهذه اللغة...لكن في المقابل نجد أن الإنجيل الأصلي المعتمد هو الإنجيل اليوناني والعبري وليس الآرامي ! فهذا هو إشكالنا يا عزيزي.


 
صديقي الفاضل ..
رب المجد يسوع لم يكتب انجيلا ..
*الانجيل* هو البشارة برب المجد يسوع..
لهذا من *بشر* به *بوحي* من الروح القدس  هو من كتب الانجيل
هل الفرق واضح ..

*وهذا ما يوضحه لك استاذي ana 100 100*​ 


> إذن حسب كل هذا لماذا أوحى الرب الإله بالإنجيل مترجما من أجل الشعب العبراني...بينما لم يكن هناك أي إيحاء من الروح القدس عندما ترجم للغات الأخرى...ويمكننا أن نسمي هذا الإشكال الثاني


 
صديقي هل تقصد بسؤالك هنالماذا لم يعامل الله الترجمات كما عامل النص الاول المترجم فعصم الترجمات ؟؟؟
*ان كان هذا سؤالك فيبدو ان هناك سوء فهم ..*​فالمقصود بامر الروح للبشيرين بكتابه الانجيل مترجما ...
*لا يعني انهم ترجموا من نص اخر*
بل المقصود ان ارشاد الروح للبشيرين ان يكتبوا الانجيل بلغة يتقنونها وهي العبرية و اليونانية ..
فتعتبر العبرية و اليونانية بالنسبة لارشاد الروح لغه اصلية في الكتابه
يبشرون بها باقوال الرب يسوع و احداث حياته و تعاليمه بلغه مختلفه عن اللغة التي تحدث بها


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*

*+*

الاخ العزيز .. 

مال موضوعنا هذا و قصة اللغة الارامية ام اللغة اليونانية ؟!!!! 

رويداً رويداً أجد أننا ننحرف عن الموضوع الاصلي .. و مع ذلك .. سأجاوبك على سؤالك بالرغم من أن الاحبه قد أجابوا مشكورين 

كما قال لك الاخ الحبيب ana 100  100  .. اللغة اليونانية هي التى كانت سائدة في ذلك العصر  .. فمن غير المعقول أن الله يكتب رسالته للعالم الذي يتكلم باللغة اليونانية ، يكتبها لهم باللغة العبرية أو الارامية لمجرد أنها اللغة التي كان يتحدث بها و هو بالجسد !!!!!  أين العالمية و تبليغ كلامه للعالم كله لو فعل ذلك ؟!!!!!


----------



## عاشق الرياضيات (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*



> كل الأناجيل الأربعة المقدسة كتبت بهذه اللغة أضافة الي أن الأنجيل بحسب ما دون بالوحي الإلهي معلمنا متي البشيربعد أن كتبه باليونانية كتبه أيضاً بالعبرية بحروف أرامية لعامة الشعب
> 
> منقول..




أخي ana 100 100 تقبل مني أجمل التحية وفائق الإحترام يا عزيزي أما بعد :

أنا عندما قرأت ردك عزيزي وجدته يصب في نفس اتجاه رد أخوك moonlight_oyn وهو أن الرب الإله أوحى بالإنجيل مترجما إلى اللغة العبرية واليونانية ولم يوحيه بالآرامية اللغة الأم للمسيح التي علم ووعظ بها حوارييه لأن (حسب قولك عزيزي) اللغة اليونانية كانت هي السائدة بينما اللغة الآرامية التي كان يتكلم بها المسيح كانت (حسب وصفك في الرد) في حالة ضعف وعلي مشارف الأندثار ...
إذن يا عزيزي ana 100 100 إذا جمعنا كل ردود الإخوة من قبل مع ردك .. فإنكم تقولون أن :

-الرب الإله أوحى الإنجيل مباشرة مترجما إلى العبرية واليونانية ولم يوحيه بالآرامية اللغة الأم للمسيح عليه السلام التي علم بها ووعظ بها وذلك للأسباب التالية :
1) أن الرب الإله أراد أن تنتشر كلمته بين الشعب العبراني.(حسبmoonlight_oyn)
2) أن الرب الإله أراد تنتشر كلمته بين اليونانيين لأن اليونانية هي اللغة السائدة بينما لغة المسيح (الآرامية) كانت ضعيفة وعلي مشارف الأندثار (حسبana 100 100).
إذن الرب الإله اهتم بالشعب العبراني واليوناني وأوحى الإنجيل مترجما بلغتهم.......لكن أنتم في نفس الوقت تقولون أن المسيح جاء من أجل كل الشعوب الموجودة على الارض وتقولون أيضا في هذا الموضوع أن الترجمات الموجودة اليوم كالعربية الفرنسية...إلخ ........هي ترجمات ليست معصومة ولم تترجم بإيحاء من الروح القدس!!

و كل هذا يدفعني لأطرح عليك السؤال التالي عزيزي : هل هذا يعني أنه لم يكن هناك أي إنجيل باللغة الآرامية؟ أقصد بلغة المسيح التي تكلم بها ووعظ بها حوارييه؟....ثم لماذا أراد الله أن تصل كلمته بين الشعب العبراني واليوناني بدون أخطاء وتدخل بالوحي عن طريق الروح القدس...بينما عندما قام المترجمون بالترجمة للغات الأخرى...لم يكن هناك اي إيحاء من الروح القدس...وتغيرت الترجمات حسب انتقاء المترجم للكلمات كما قال الإخوة المسيحيين في هذا الموضوع الذي استفدنا منه كثيرا.

أنتظر باقي الرد والتعليق أعزائي
وشكرا.


----------



## My Rock (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*

اولا و قبل كل شئ, الموضوع و طارحه سأل سؤال على اي الكتب نعتمد و اوضحنا و شرحنا ما نعتمده و ما الفرق, فخروج الأخ عاشق الرياضيات للمخطوطات هو خروج عن الموضوع و ينتهي هنا, فلن يسمح بالخروج الى ذلك الموضوع

اما السؤال عن سبب كتابة الكتاب المقدس باليونانية و المسيح تكلم الأرامية و العبرية فالرد هو كما ردينا سابقا و كالتالي:

الجدير بالذكر ان السيد المسيح كان يتكلم الارامية لانها اللغة المنتشرة في ذلك الوقت و الذي يرجعها اصلها الى الارض المرتفعة (ارام)

اضافة الى ذلك كان السيد المسيح يتكلم العبرية هونا لغة اليهود

اذافة الى ذلك ايضا, نحن نعرف ان الاراضي كانت تحت السيطرة الرومانية (الامبراطورية الرومانية) و لعتها السائدة في ذلك الوقت كانت اليونانية

و نحن نعرف ان مكان المسيح الذي عاش فيه هو مكان لناس من خلفيات مختلفة

و دلالة على ذلك نصوص من الكتاب المقدس تذكر لنا تكلم المسيح مع ناس رومانيين:

قائد المئة: نرى في متى 8 العدد 5 الى 9
ودخَلَ يَسوعُ كَفْرَناحومَ، فجاءَهُ ضابِطٌ رومانِـيٌّ وتَوَسَّلَ إلَيهِ بِقولِهِ: 6"يا سيَّدُ، خادِمي طَريحُ الفِراشِ في البَيتِ يَتوَجَّعُ كثيرًا ولا يَقدِرُ أنْ يَتحرَّكَ". 7فقالَ لَه يَسوعُ: "أنا ذاهبٌ لأشفِـيَهُ". 8فأجابَ الضّابِطُ: "أنا لا أستحِقٌّ، يا سيَّدي، أنْ تَدخُلَ تَحتَ سقفِ بَيتي. ولكِنْ يكفي أنْ تَقولَ كَلِمَةً فيُشفى خادِمي. 9فأنا مَرؤوسٌ ولي جُنودٌ تَحتَ أمري، أقولُ لِهذا: إذهَبْ! فيذهَبُ، ولِلآخَرِ: تَعالَ! فيجيءُ، ولِخادِمي: إعمَلْ هذا، فيَعْمَلُ". 

محاكمة يسوع مع بيلاطس: الاناجيل تنقل لنا حوار المسيح مع بيلاطس الحاكم اليوناني و اذا لاحظنا يوحنا 18 نرى صورة واضحة للمحاورة التي دارة بين الحاكم الروماني المتكلم للغة اليونانية و بين السيد المسيح

33فعادَ بِـيلاطُسُ إلى قَصرِ الحاكِمِ ودَعا يَسوعَ وقالَ لَه: «أأنتَ مَلِكُ اليَهودِ؟« 34فأجابَهُ يَسوعُ: «أتَقولُ هذا مِنْ عِندِكَ، أمْ قالَهُ لكَ آخَرونَ؟« 35فقالَ بِـيلاطُسُ: «أيهودِيًّ أنا؟ شَعبُكَ ورُؤساءُ الكَهنَةِ أسلَموكَ إليَ. فماذا فعَلْتَ؟« 36أجابَهُ يَسوعُ: «ما مَملكَتي مِنْ هذا العالَمِ. لَو كانَت مَملكَتي مِنْ هذاالعالَمِ، لَدافَعَ عنِّي أتباعي حتى لا أُسلَمَ إلى اليَهودِ. لا! ما مَملكَتي مِنْ هُنا«.
37فقالَ لَه بِـيلاطُسُ: «أمَلِكٌ أنتَ، إذَنْ؟« أجابَهُ يَسوعُ: «أنتَ تَقولُ إنِّي مَلِكٌ. أنا وُلِدْتُ وجِئتُ إلى العالَمِ حتى أشهَدَ لِلحَقِّ. فمَنْ كانَ مِنْ أبناءِ الحَقِّ يَستَمِـعُ إلى صَوتي«. 38فقالَ لَه بِـيلاطُسُ: «ما هوَ الحقُّ؟

من هذا نستنتج ان المسيح كان يتكلم اليونانية بسبب الاوضاع و بسبب السيطرة الرومانية انذاك​ 
الموضوع ناقشناه كاملا على الرابط التالي: هل كتابكم معاشر النصارى وحي

فمحاولة الخرود بالموضوع الى المخطوطات و محاولة نسبها لذونها تردمة لذلام المسيح و بالتالي باطلة هو امر مذشوف و لن نسمح بنقاش بهذا المستوى الهابط

موضوع النقاش في المخطوطات ينتهي هنا و اي محاولة جديدة سيعاقب عليها العضو

سلام و نعمة


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*

*+*

بدايتاً عزيزي عندك بشارة متى الرسول .. مكتوبة باللغتين الارامية و اليونانية و كتبها في البداية بالارامية و يوجد أدلة كثيرة على ذلك ..

ثانياً .. الوحي في المسيحية يختلف إختلاف كلي و جوهرى عن الوحي فى الاسلام .. فلا تعتقد بان الوحي لدينا هو مثل الوحي لديكم ..

ثالثاً .. من قال لك أن الله أوحى للرسل  بالوحي باللغة اليونانية مترجمه ؟؟؟!!!!! 

الوحي يا أخي ليس عبارة عن مفردات معينه و إسلوب معين .. فهو عندناليس مجرد عبارت جامده جافه .. 

فالله كان بمثابة ( رقيب ) على الرسل إثناء كتابتهم للبشارة المقدسة .. و كل رسول كتب بطريقته أي بإسلوبه .. زى مثلا لما أكلمك أنا باللغة العامية .. و احكى معاك فى موضوع مثلا و ليكن الموضوع اللى بنتكلم فيه ده  ، و يجي واحد تانى يتكلم معاك بنفس كلامي و لكن بالفصحى .. ده إسمه إسلوب أو طريقة فى الكتابة .. و لكن المضمون واحد .. المضمون إيه ؟ .. واحد ..


----------



## Fadie (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*

*ملاحظة: لو صح ان إنجيل متى كُتب بالعبرية فإن جميع العلماء يجمعون على ان متى الرسول نفسه هو من ترجم الإنجيل لليونانية و ليس شخص آخر.*

*مُتابع و لى عودة...*


----------



## عاشق الرياضيات (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*



> موضوع النقاش في المخطوطات ينتهي هنا و اي محاولة جديدة سيعاقب عليها العضو



تحت أمرك أستاذ My Rock ...أردت أن ينتهي الموضوع...فلينتهي الموضوع أنا موافق...فأنت المدير.
وتقبل مني أجمل التحية وأطيب التمنيات
وأشكر أخي في الله ثابت على هذا الموضوع الذي استفدنا منه كلنا.
أوافق على انتهاء الموضوع.


----------



## fredyyy (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*

عاشق
لكن في المقابل نجد أن الإنجيل الأصلي المعتمد هو 
الإنجيل اليوناني والعبري وليس الآرامي 

* ُُكتب العهد القديم بالعبرية *

*لعلاقته القوية بالعبرانيين ( اليهود)*

*ولأنهم هم الذين طلبوا الناموس وليس أي شعب آخر*

* ُُكتب العهد الجديد باللغة اليونانية وأجزاء منه بالآرامية *

*وذلك لأن أيام كتابة الوحي كانت اللغة السيادية في العالم هي اليونانية*

*لإنتشارها ورواج فلسفاتهم عند بقية الشعوب والآيات الآتية ُترينا لماذا ؟؟*
* - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*

*هي اللغات المعتمدة في ذلك الوقت فالافتة المُثبتة على الصليب *
*.كانت مكتوبة باليونانية لأنها اللغة العالمية في التعامل بين الدول*
*وكانت مكتوبة باللغة الرومانية لأنها لغة من قاموا بصلب المسيح*
*وكانت مكتوبة باللغة العبرانية لأنها لغة القادة الدينيين وقتها*

لوقا  23 : 38 
وَكَانَ عُنْوَانٌ مَكْتُوبٌ فَوْقَهُ بِأَحْرُفٍ 
يُونَانِيَّةٍ وَرُومَانِيَّةٍ وَعِبْرَانِيَّةٍ «هَذَا هُوَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ». 
* - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*

*مدى إنتشار اللغة اليونانية*

يوحنا  7 : 35 
فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ إِلَى أَيْنَ هَذَا مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَذْهَبَ حَتَّى لاَ نَجِدَهُ نَحْنُ
 أَلَعَلَّهُ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى شَتَاتِ الْيُونَانِيِّينَ وَيُعَلِّمَ الْيُونَانِيِّينَ

* - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*

*كان اليونانيين المتعبدين يصعدون ليسجدوا مع اليهود*

يوحنا  12 : 20 
وَكَانَ أُنَاسٌ يُونَانِيُّونَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ صَعِدُوا لِيَسْجُدُوا فِي الْعِيدِ. 

اعمال الرسل  18 : 4 
وَكَانَ يُحَاجُّ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ كُلَّ سَبْتٍ وَيُقْنِعُ يَهُوداً وَيُونَانِيِّينَ. 
* - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*

*إختلاط اليهود باليونانيين بالزواج*

اعمال الرسل  16 : 1 
ثُمَّ وَصَلَ إِلَى دَرْبَةَ وَلِسْتِرَةَ وَإِذَا تِلْمِيذٌ كَانَ هُنَاكَ اسْمُهُ تِيمُوثَاوُسُ ابْنُ
 امْرَأَةٍ يَهُودِيَّةٍ مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَلَكِنَّ أَبَاهُ يُونَانِيٌّ 
* - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*

*الايمان والخلاص لليهود واليونانيين بالمسيح يسوع ( أي الجميع )*

اعمال الرسل  20 : 21 
شَاهِداً لِلْيَهُودِ وَالْيُونَانِيِّينَ بِالتَّوْبَةِ إِلَى اللهِ 
وَالإِيمَانِ الَّذِي بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. 

رومية  1 : 16 
لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَسْتَحِي بِإِنْجِيلِ الْمَسِيحِ لأَنَّهُ قُوَّةُ اللهِ لِلْخَلاَصِ لِكُلِّ
 مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ لِلْيَهُودِيِّ أَوَّلاً ثُمَّ لِلْيُونَانِيِّ. 

كورنثوس الاولى 12 : 13 
لأَنَّنَا جَمِيعَنَا بِرُوحٍ وَاحِدٍ أَيْضاً اعْتَمَدْنَا إِلَى جَسَدٍ وَاحِدٍ 
يَهُوداً كُنَّا أَمْ يُونَانِيِّينَ عَبِيداً أَمْ أَحْرَاراً. وَجَمِيعُنَا سُقِينَا رُوحاً وَاحِداً. 

* - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*

*عدم التفرقة فالمسيح للكل *
*يهودي .. يوناني .. عبد .. حر .. ذكر .. أنثى ( الجميع واحد )*

غلاطية  3 : 28 
لَيْسَ يَهُودِيٌّ وَلاَ يُونَانِيٌّ. لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ وَلاَ حُرٌّ. لَيْسَ ذَكَرٌ وَأُنْثَى، 
لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعاً وَاحِدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ. 
* - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*

*نصل الى المحطة الأخيرة والتي نزل فيها الروح القدس على الرسل *

*فنراهم يتكلمون بكل لغات الأجانب الموجودين في ذلك الوقت *

*دقق في الكلمة *
*((( لَيْسَ جَمِيعُ هَؤُلاَءِ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ جَلِيلِيِّينَ؟ *
*فَكَيْفَ نَسْمَعُ نَحْنُ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَّا لُغَتَهُ الَّتِي وُلِدَ فِيهَا )))*

*الفائدة الكبرى المستفادة من الآيات التالية *

*أن روح الله عندما يمتلك مؤمناً يجعله يتكلم بعظائم الله *

*بأي لغة وفي أي وقت وحتي ولو لم يوجد وحي مدوَّن ومكتوب* 

اعمال الرسل : 2 
3 وَظَهَرَتْ لَهُمْ أَلْسِنَةٌ مُنْقَسِمَةٌ كَأَنَّهَا مِنْ نَارٍ وَاسْتَقَرَّتْ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ. 
4 وَامْتَلأَ الْجَمِيعُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَابْتَدَأُوا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ أُخْرَى كَمَا أَعْطَاهُمُ الرُّوحُ أَنْ يَنْطِقُوا. 
5 وَكَانَ يَهُودٌ رِجَالٌ أَتْقِيَاءُ مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ سَاكِنِينَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. 
6 فَلَمَّا صَارَ هَذَا الصَّوْتُ اجْتَمَعَ الْجُمْهُورُ وَتَحَيَّرُوا لأَنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ كَانَ يَسْمَعُهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِلُغَتِهِ. 
7 فَبُهِتَ الْجَمِيعُ وَتَعَجَّبُوا قَائِلِينَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «أَتُرَى لَيْسَ جَمِيعُ هَؤُلاَءِ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ جَلِيلِيِّينَ؟ 
8 فَكَيْفَ نَسْمَعُ نَحْنُ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَّا لُغَتَهُ الَّتِي وُلِدَ فِيهَا». 
9 فَرْتِيُّونَ 
وَمَادِيُّونَ 
وَعِيلاَمِيُّونَ 
وَالسَّاكِنُونَ مَا بَيْنَ النَّهْرَيْنِ 
وَالْيَهُودِيَّةَ 
وَكَبَّدُوكِيَّةَ 
وَبُنْتُسَ 
وَأَسِيَّا 
10 وَفَرِيجِيَّةَ 
وَبَمْفِيلِيَّةَ 
وَمِصْرَ 
وَنَوَاحِيَ لِيبِيَّةَ الَّتِي نَحْوَ الْقَيْرَوَانِ 
وَالرُّومَانِيُّونَ الْمُسْتَوْطِنُونَ يَهُودٌ وَدُخَلاَءُ
11 كِرِيتِيُّونَ 
وَعَرَبٌ 
نَسْمَعُهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَتِنَا بِعَظَائِمِ اللهِ؟». 

*فالله إذا أراد أن يكتب في أيامنا هذة أقواله المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس *

*لكتب بأي لغة مستخدماً أي شخص وتـحـت أي ظـروف وفي أي مـكـان*

*فروح الله الحي يكتب كلمته الحية حين ما ُيريد وبالكيفية التي يُريدها*


----------



## fredyyy (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*

*كلمة أخيرة *

*الترجمة السبعينية المتداولة بين العرب *

*من أدق الترجمات وذلك لعدد الذين ترجموها 70 *

*فمن المستحيل أن يقع السبعين مترجم في خطأ واحد *

*فتفقد ولو كلمة واحدة معناها الأصلي الموجود بالنسخة الأصلية*


----------



## شيموئيل (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*

أبحث في الأديان هو أنني أحاول أن أبحث عن الحقيقة ولذلك.....أنا مهتم بطرح الاسئلة عليكم هنا   عزيزى لابد من البدايه الصحيحه لابد من البحث فى الزرتشديه ثم الكاكيه وبعدها اليزيديه وبعد ذلك ابحث فى الديانه الكاكيه وبعد ذلك ابحث فىابحث فىالاسلام الشيعه و السنه و السلفين والوهابين  وحنبل والشافعى  والمالكى وابو حنيفه  والاغوات   ثم عود الى الصابئه وبعد ذلك اسئال عن السيد المسيح    لانك يابس العقل والتفكير والنظر الى اى دين ليس من ذاويه  واحدة    وشكرا   لك ايها الباحث عن  الاديان


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*



عاشق الرياضيات قال:


> تحت أمرك أستاذ My Rock ...أردت أن ينتهي الموضوع...فلينتهي الموضوع أنا موافق...فأنت المدير.
> وتقبل مني أجمل التحية وأطيب التمنيات
> وأشكر أخي في الله ثابت على هذا الموضوع الذي استفدنا منه كلنا.
> أوافق على انتهاء الموضوع.


 

*هل أنت متأكد أن ماي روك هو من يريد إنهاء الموضوع عزيزي ؟*

*عموماً لن نضغط عليك .. نتمنى أن تكون قد إستفدت بالفعل من الحوار ..*

*أشكرك حبيبي Fredyyy  على مشاركتك الجميلة الممتعة*


----------



## My Rock (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اي الكتب المقدسة المعتمدة لديكم (اي نسخة)*

انا لم اقل الموضوع ينتهي هنا ابدا ابدا
انا قلت الخروج عن الموضوع و التطرق للمخطوطات ينتهي هنا لأن لا علاقة له بالموضوع, و لم نكتفي بذلك بل رددنا على كل تساؤل لك, و هذا كله و لم نمنعك اصلا من فتح موضوع جديد تسأل و تناقش فيه ما تريد شريطة ان لا يكون تشتيت و خروج عن الموضوع في كل رد
فالموضوع ابسط مما تتصور


----------

